

Ask HN: Have you ever had a mental block and don't know what it is? - fadzlan

How do you deal with mental blocks when you don&#x27;t know what it is? I am a guy that learns the social norm by reading books and watching people, so it takes time for me to understand what is going on emotionally even within myself.<p>I suppose when you find whatever your mental block is, then you can have a plan to deal with it.<p>Would unravelling something like this possible by our own self? After all, its possible that we tend to smart ourselves and having coach can help the situation better.
======
ada1981
I coach lots of people. My experience is most problems are unexperienced
emotion (simplified). Try to see what you aren't willing to feel in your body.
In our culture men in particular aren't taught to value their interior
experience, and it leads to all sorts of issues.

Anthony @ 175g . Com if you want to discuss in detail.

~~~
fadzlan
Thanks for the time you are willing to spend with me to talk about the issue
Anthony!

Its been helpful and I've got some actionable items on my hands and a plan on
how to conquer this.

Thanks again! I'll post it here in a month for any progress so far.

~~~
ada1981
Good luck. Let me know how it goes.

